# Heavenly pressure gauge leak



## MrBenn (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi all

So I've been having a real problem trying to fix up my heavenly with a new pressure gauge, and the pipe that goes from that to the boiler, without the pesky thing leaking.









The leak comes from the point in that second pic where the pipe screws on to the gauge. I've wrapped some ptfe thread around it but to no avail. I'll probably head by the local diy store to see if they have any ideas, but hoping that somebody here may have a tip?

Thanks for any help

Ben


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I presume there is an olive on the pipe inside the nut?. You will need to apply some PTFE around the olive and pipe to prevent leak.

Are you holding the nut to the gauge with a spanner while tightening ?


----------



## MrBenn (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes there is an olive on the pipe. I'll put some around that too and give it a go. Thanks


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

This was exactly my final issue, with the cherub, though at the boiler end. PTFE round the olive fixed it


----------



## MrBenn (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks all. Looks like I just needed to use the PTFE a bit more, as it seems to have done the trick.

Great forum!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

With PTFE tape, it's where you wrap it....not how much you put on (!)


----------

